# Going away.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

As of tomorrow afternoon i will be away for the week. Im off to sunny spain to recharge my batteries by the sea! Wish me luck with the flight!While i'm away remember to play nice! If anyone needs to send me an email, i may be able to pick it up when i am there if my cousin will let me "borrow" his computer. I will be back on the 5th August. Have a good week everyone.Nikki


----------

